# Trial und Bandscheibenvorfall



## tha_joe (26. Januar 2010)

Hi Folks, ich habe das Forum durchsucht, aber im Trialbereich war kaum was zu finden. Ich vermute, es liegen auch eher weniger Erfahrungen vor, da ein Bandscheibenvorfall ja keine Erkrankung ist, die in der Altersgruppe der Trialer üblich ist. Normalerweise bekommt man das ja mit 40+.

Dennoch, gibt es jemand mit Erfahrungen? Hatte von euch schonmal einer einen BSV? Konntet ihr wieder hart fahren, oder war´s das mit Trial?

Mir hat es am Samstag beim trialen die Bandscheibe zerknallt. Es war noch nichtmal ne krasse Aktion. Es war etwa 10 Minuten nach Start, ich hab direkt davor dreimal einen 2m Gap gesprungen. Dann bin ich auf einen total pimpfigen Stein, nur um von dort was zu starten. Die RubberQueen hat auf dem abschüssigen Stein ein bisschen nachgegeben, Bike kriegt ne Tendenz nach rechts, ich wollte nur dieses leichte Kippen ausgleichen, und hab Kraft nach links gegeben, dann gab´s Feuer in Bein und Rücken, dass ich grad so vom Pferd gefallen bin...

Heute morgen das CT hat ergeben, dass unterm L5 Wirbel ein breiter Vorfall ist (etwa 1/4 der Bandscheibe ist ausgerissen/treten), und der S1 Nerv bekommt Kompression. 

Die Ärzte verbreiten Schauergeschichten, ich selber denke mir, dass ich bei gutem Heilungsverlauf in ca. 2 Wochen mit gezieltem Rückentraining anfangen kann, und durch weitere 3 Monate Krafttraining im Rücken die Muskulatur wieder so stark bekomme, dass die Bandscheibe soweit entlastet ist, dass ich wieder fahren kann....
Man wird sehen. Auf alle Fälle würd ich mich über Erfahrungen freuen.
Grüße Joe


----------



## Fabi (26. Januar 2010)

Hast Du bei der Suche folgende Thread/Posts gefunden?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=113712
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1104134&postcount=31
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=64461


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer. (26. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte einen vor ca. 2 Jahren. War bei mir allerdings nicht ganz so heftig wie es bei dir scheint. Meine Bandscheibe hat sich nur leicht verschoben, allerdings so stark das sie ebenfalls meinen Nerv klemmte. Ich war bei der Krankengymnastik und hab mich in nem Fitnesstudio angemeldet und hab gezielt meinen Rücken trainiert. Hat lange gedauert bis die Schmerzen weg waren, vorallem beim biken. 
Mitlerweile hab ich gar keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## boddah20 (26. Januar 2010)

habe vor 2 Wochen auch einen Vorfall gehabt auch L5/S1...
mei Arzt sagt erstmal 6 Wochen Pause, dann wieder an ALLE 
Sportarten rantasten. 
Einschränken muss/soll ich mich nicht.

Naja bin erst 26 Jahre. Arzt meinte es sei erblich bedingt. 
Allerdings ist die Bandscheibe schon weiter verschlissen als 
die anderen (fast halb so dick nur noch)

Verursacht haben soll alles ein Beckenschiefstand gegen den 
jetzt mit Krankengymnastik usw. entgegengewirkt werden soll.

PS: vom Trialen kommt es warscheinlich nicht, da ich viel zu schlecht bin und nix hohes Springe usw.
aber habe immer leichte Rückenschmerzen nach dem Trialen wegen der 
ab und zu gekrümmeten haltung.


----------



## tha_joe (26. Januar 2010)

@ Fabi: Dankeschön, einer davon war mir entgangen, aber interessant.

@ Henrik: Ok, das klingt schonmal nicht schlecht, zumindest bist du einmal ein Beispiel, dass es nicht ausgeschlossen ist, nach dem BSV wieder Trial zu fahren, und vor allem Leistung zu bringen! Auf deinem Level werd ich wohl nie fahren, und wenn du das mit nem Vorfall schaffst, dann schaff ich mein Level doch hoffentlich auch! Chakka! 
Dass es viel Training und Arbeit mit sich bringt, damit habe ich mich jetzt bereits fest angefreundet...

@ boddah
Bei mir verhält es sich ähnlich wie bei dir, mein Vorfall kam nicht primär vom Trial, ich hab einfach ne total kaputte Wirbelsäule, bin 27. Ich hab so ziemlich jede Fehlstellung die machbar ist, noch dazu nen zu dünnen Wirbelkanal. Ich hab 6 Jahre lang hartes Bodybuilding gemacht, um den Rücken zu stärken, hat auch wunderbar funktioniert, so ziemlich beschwerdenfrei, bis ich in den Job gekommen bin, in dem ich grad bin, viel Büro, viel arbeiten, viel sitzen, und außer Trial kein Sport.

Danke mal an euch für die Antworten, mal sehen was noch kommt!


----------



## tha_joe (26. Januar 2010)

Ach noch was @boddah:
Die Schmerzen am Anfang nach dem Trialen sind relativ normal. "Normale" Leute bekommen massiv Muskelkater, wir mit der Vorschädigung bekommen Kreuzschmerzen. 
Das gibt sich aber nach 2-3 Monaten, wenn der untere Rücken so weit aufgebaut ist, dass die Muskulatur der harten Belastung standhält. 

Was ich allerdings mittlerweile als ein Problem am Trial erachte, ist der teilweise einseitige Aufbau von Muskulatur. Trial ist absolut geeignet, um muskuläre Disbalanzen aufzubauen. Ich hatte es erst kürzlich mit einem Trialer davon, der schon weit über 10 Jahre Trial fährt, der Sebi hier aus Freiburg. Er hat mich darauf hingewiesen, dass er z.B. deutlich unterschiedlich trainierte Waden hat. Bei mir sind nach meiner kürzeren Trialzeit auch schon massive Unterschiede im Oberschenkelumfang messbar! Das wird im Rücken nicht anders sein...

Von daher denke ich für Leute mit Vorbelastung ist es sinnvoll, entweder beide Beine als "gutes Bein" zu trainieren beim Fahren (kaum machbar!), oder die schwächere Seite anderweitig zu trainieren... Greetz Joe


----------



## TRAILER (26. Januar 2010)

80% aller deutschen haben eine bandscheibenvorfall.
wir sitzen ja auch nur rum vorm pc/tv in der schule oder auf arbeit.
im sitzen wird der rücken mehr belastet als beim laufen.

solange wie es kein schwere Bsv ist kannste auch trialen.
ging bei mir auch super


----------



## pippi (27. Januar 2010)

wenn man das hier alles so ließt, bekommt man ja richtig angst vorm trialen... 
fahre bereits seit 10 jahren intensiv trial und bis jetzt ging es einigermaßen gut, toi toi toi.


----------



## hst_trialer (27. Januar 2010)

pippi schrieb:


> wenn man das hier alles so ließt, bekommt man ja richtig angst vorm trialen...
> fahre bereits seit 10 jahren intensiv trial und bis jetzt ging es einigermaßen gut, toi toi toi.



also ich finde man bekommt eher angst davor zu arbeiten. als student war man ja noch einigermaßen unterwegs. bisschen in der uni sitzen und dann den restlichen nachmittag entweder am rennwagen schrauben, aufm prüfstand sitzen oder eben trial fahren. jetzt wo ich mein pflichtpraktikum angefangen sitze ich auch fast den halben tag am schreibtisch und muss nur kurzzeitig mal zwischendurch durch die vw-hallen rennen.

gerade jetzt wo auch noch winter ist, bleibt doch die frage: was tun um nicht ganz aus dem training zu kommen?

fitnessstudio fällt aus, da es erstmal etwas weg ist und zweitens mir zu viel kostet. 
welche alternativen gibt es also zu hause was zu machen?

ich hatte vor ewigkeiten auch mal schmerzen im rücken, bin mir aber sicher, dass es kein bsv war. hab da aber auch versucht mich nicht all zu sehr ein zu schränken und gelegentlich sport gemacht. freizeitlich spiele ich ja zum glück noch hockey, aber einmal die woche ist auch nicht viel.

man kann nur hoffen davon verschont zu bleiben


----------



## jan_hl (27. Januar 2010)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> welche alternativen gibt es also zu hause was zu machen?


Ich werd mich an 
http://stronglifts.com/
oder
http://startingstrength.wikia.com/wiki/Starting_Strength_Wiki
orientieren und mir dann den passenden Kram auf den Dachboden stellen. Ich warte nur noch auf mein Gehalt für diesen Monat und dann kann es endlich losgehen 

Als gerätefreie Alternative wurde hier im Trial Forum irgendwann mal dieses Buch empfohlen:

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/3499610779?ie=UTF8&tag=jabubode&linkCode=as2&camp=1638&creative=6742&creativeASIN=3499610779"]MaxxF. Das Super-Krafttraining: Hocheffektiver Muskelaufbau. Intensiver Fettabbau. Basic- und Komplexprogramme: Amazon.de: Wend-Uwe Boeckh-Behrens: Bücher[/ame]


----------



## tha_joe (27. Januar 2010)

Nur mal so am Rande erwähnt, vorsicht mit freien Gewichten, nicht umsonst sind für Anfänger im Kraftsport immer geführte Maschinen. Mit freien Gewichten machst du dir bei falscher Ausführung schneller was kaputt als du schauen kannst, und wie die Ausführung richtig geht kann man sich nicht anlesen, sondern da braucht man jemand der einen anschaut und Erfahrung hat. Das ist meine Erfahrung nach langer Zeit in viele Gyms. 
Aber das ist jetzt Off-topic, es geht hier immer noch um Bandscheibenvorfälle und die Erfahrungen damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boddah20 (27. Januar 2010)

@ Tha Joe

was ist denn hartes Bodybuilding

mache mittlerweile auch schon 3,5 Jahre Bodybuilding...
bei uns nennt sich das Gegenteil von Bodybulding (wenn richtig betrieben immer "hart") schwuttengeturne


----------



## HeavyMetal (28. Januar 2010)

> vorsicht mit freien Gewichten, nicht umsonst sind für Anfänger im Kraftsport immer geführte Maschinen



halte ich für quatsch

lieber von anfang an richtig lernen, die geführten maschinen bringen dir da auch nix


----------



## TrialerPhil (28. Januar 2010)

ich hatte auch schon einen schweren BSV + Wirbelfraktur und Spinalkanalstenose...
musste 3 Monate pause machen -.- aber jetzt geht es wieder steil


----------



## ecols (28. Januar 2010)

HeavyMetal schrieb:


> halte ich für quatsch
> 
> lieber von anfang an richtig lernen, die geführten maschinen bringen dir da auch nix


Das stimmt nur sehr bedingt. Fakt ist, dass gerade am Anfang die stabilisierende Muskulatur nicht ausreichend trainiert ist. Um einen Trainingseffekt zu haben, reichen also kontrolliert bewältigbare Gewichte nicht aus. Eine mögliche Lösung hierzu ist beim klassischen 3-Satz Training, die ersten beiden Sätze normal (3 Sekunden exzentrisch, 1 Sekunde konzentrisch) zu machen und den letzten Satz  frei. Das funktioniert weil dann die zu trainierende Muskelpartie schon schwach genug ist dass sehr kleine gut zu kontrollierende Gewichte reichen.

Generell würde ich aber für den Anfang wenn man keinen routinierten Trainingspartner oder Instructor hat unbedingt von freien Gewichten abraten. Man kann sich einfach zu schnell etwas ruinieren.


----------



## tha_joe (28. Januar 2010)

@phil
Stimmt, du hast mir im Felsenmeer erzählt dass du Probleme mit dem Rücken hattest. Aber jetzt gehst du ja wirklich wieder gut ab! Wie hast du wieder angefangen? Sehr langsam auf dem Trialbike, oder hast du Übungen im Fitnessstudio gemacht, Krankengymnastik?
Gleich steht der nächste Arzttermin an. Sehr nervig das Ganze muss ich sagen, und so richtige Aussagen bekommt man auch  nicht.... naja, so isses eben.


----------



## speci. (28. Januar 2010)

Hi,

arme Sau, so ein BWS Vorfall ist fürs Biken nicht gerade ideal.

Was sagt denn Dein Arzt.
Ich bin fast ein Jahr mit Schmerzen rumgerannt, bis ich dann doch die OP hab machen lassen.

Normal radfahren ging dann ganz schnell wieder aber richtig aufs Bike habe ich mich länger nicht getraut, bin allerdings eh nicht so wild gefahren.

Und dann muß die rahmengeometrie auch richtig sein, damit der Druck auf die Bandscheibe sich im Rahmen hält.

Tiefenmuskualtur ist das A und O, habe bei der Reha tollte Übungen gezeigt bekommen, die bringen richtig was.

Gut Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrialerPhil (28. Januar 2010)

ich hab den ersten Monat nichts gemacht (außer mein Bike zu vermissen)
danach dann Krankengymnastik und @home leichtes Rückentraining... weil die meine ganzen schönen Muskeln durchgeschnippelt haben =(
Anfang des 3. Monats dann richtiges Rückentraining und ab und zu paar runden aufm Bike gefahren und mal den Randstein hoch und runter gesprungen^^


----------



## oldrizzo (31. Januar 2010)

servus,

hatte vor 10 jahren einen bsv l4 + l5, danach kg. ich sitze viel in meinem job und habe das gezielte training immer mehr schleifen lassen, ausser biken. 
jetzt gehe ich wieder 3 x die woche ins studio, 2 x davon gezieltes rücken/bauchtraining. auch bei mir kommen mehrere faktoren zusammen. einer davon ist, dass ich eine zu stark ausgeprägte bauchmuskulatur habe, im vergleich zum rücken, was einen beckenschiefstand förderlich ist. zusätzlich zu meinem krafttraining, habe ich mit meiner physio ein miniprogramm einstudiert, dass ich jeden tag ohne maschinen oder hilfsmittel machen kann. dabei werden die tiefen bauch- und rückenmuskeln stimuliert, die bei mir scheinbar nicht mehr von selber arbeiten.


----------



## killaking-flow (2. Februar 2010)

moinsen
ich bin 26 und hab 2 bsv. l4/l5 und l5/s1. 
ich habe eine 10cm lange narbe (mein mono-arschgeweih  )  vorletztes jahr wurde endlich der l5/s1 vorfall operativ entfernt und der drüber wird auch bald kommen.

ich bin früher street und dirt gefahren (mitm mtb) und wog auch einiges mehr.das hat alles so arg gewirkt, das ich mir dann im sommer  so ein knall im rücken zugezogen habe ...das ich 1 woche nich aufrecht laufen konnte und nur schmerzen hatte.
der vorfall kam durchs springen vom 10m turm !!! (was ich seither nicht mehr gemacht habe) 
ich habs probiert mit physiotherapie, 6 wochen reha-behandlung, spritzen in den wirbelkanal, chiropraktiker, tabletten, sport usw.  nichts hat mehr geholfen und nach 1,5 jahren bin ich fast auf zahnfleisch gelaufen vor schmerzen. 
nach der op wurde schlagartig alles besser. seither konnte ich wieder mx fahren, dirt geht so, street is vorbei (dieses ruppige is zu krass)..... aber trialen is der hammer!!
bei dem sport merkt man wirklich die komplette körperspannung... bei dem sport hatte ich noch keine probleme. man muss nun wirklich soft fahren, nicht wegen dem material am rad, sondern wegen dem material im eigenen körper.


----------



## EchoPure (2. Februar 2010)

Also ich bis jetzt 21 und habe seit ca 3,5 Jahren einen BSV kurz über den Becken der so ca 3 mm nach außen gedrückt wird/wurde.
Ich habe nichts außer Schmerzmittel und ruhe bekommen.
Es kommt auch bei mir durch eine Vererbte Beckenschiefstellung und nicht vom Trialen.
Mitlerweile bin auch ich im Fitnesstudio und stärke meinen Rücken.
Ich muss sagen das ich seit ca 1,5 Jahren keinen starken Rückfall ( normalerweise kann ich mich dann gar nicht mehr bewegen und habe dauer Schmerzen!)ein leichtes ziehen aber mehr auch nicht!Vorher hat es mich jedes Jahr mindestens 1 mal richtig erwischt!und ich hatte ne Woche kranken Urlaub!^^

Ich würde dir raten regelmäßig den Rücken zu Stärken(sachte machen!) und nicht mit dem Trialen aufhöhren!
Und vielleicht versuchen eine andere/geradere Haltung bem Trialen einzunehmen!

Das waren meine Erfahrungen in der Sache.

MfG der Kay


----------



## tha_joe (2. Februar 2010)

Danke an alle Antworten! Ich hätte nicht gedacht dass es so viele junge Leute gibt, die das Problem schon hatten, ich bin direkt erstaunt, und frage mich, ob es nicht doch eine Korrelation mit dem Trial geben könnte?? 

Mittlerweile bin ich sicher, dass ich auch wieder zurückkomme auf den Bock, das wird schon, wird zwar ne Weile dauern, aber I´ll be back!
Innerhalb einer Woche hab ich auch gut Fortschritte gemacht, viel Krankengymnastik, viel Dehnen, Training, unterer Rücken etc. 
Jetzt zieh ich halt vorübergehend die Try All Schuhe an und knall mich auf die Gymnastikmatte! Fühlt sich irgendwie total schei$$e an, aber das große Ziel zählt, und das ist wieder auf dem Bike zu stehen, wenn das Wetter schön wird!


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (4. Februar 2010)

Rekordhalter in dieser Disziplin dürfte ein 15 jähriger Trialfahrer mit Bandscheibenschaden sein.

Ich glaube, dass der Trialsport hier in Kürze eine sehr interessante Statistik vorzuweisen hat, weil die fortgeschritteneren Techniken (Backwheel-hops etc.) in den letzten Jahre in immer früherem Alter praktiziert werden. Auch wenn es scheinbar andere Ursachen sind, Hüfte usw. die einseitige Belastung/Muskelausbildung schaukelt das dann hoch.

Wünsche Dir gute Besserung auf jeden Fall und das Du bald wieder trialen kannst.


----------



## ecols (4. Februar 2010)

Genau deshalb wäre es eigentlich wichtig in Vereinen auch die Rumpffront gezielt zu trainieren, damit Dysbalancen gar nicht erst auftreten.
Leider bleibt das im Amateursport zu oft die Idealvorstellung, wie man sehr deutlich im Handball und anderen beobachten kann. Oft weil die Trainer sich der Auswirkungen nicht bewusst sind und ihnen die nötige Ausbildung fehlt die Notwendigkeit eines Ausgleichstrainings selbst zu erkennen.

Durchs trialen wird die Rücken- und Schultermuskulatur extrem gestärkt. Hierdurch kommt es (ohne Ausgleichstraining) zu einer untypischen Dysbalance, nämlich dass der Rücken stärker ist als die Vorderseite. Dies erkennen leider auch viele Ärzte nicht, weil es untypisch ist. Die meisten Rückenprobleme rühren von einer zu schwachen Rückenmuskulatur. Eine dann verordnete Krankengymnastik zur Rückenstärkung ist dann eher kontraproduktiv (selbst erlebt). Was tatsächliuch hilft ist ein gezieltes Training der vorderen Rumpfmuskulatur und des vorderen Schulterapparats. Hierdurch vermeidet man Haltungsschäden.

An alle Trainer im Verein! Bitte nehmt ein paar Kräftigungsübungen in euer Training mit auf! Als Aufwärmtraining gibt es einige gute Komplexübungen die man in voller Trialmontur überall und ohne Gerät durchführen kann.


----------



## malutz11 (14. Mai 2010)

Hab auch seit kurzer Zeit einen BSV. Trainiere regelmäßig Rücken und Bauch und ich finde es hilft richtig gut. Leichte Strecken sind mom. ohne Schmerzen möglich! Nicht einschüchtern lassen und immer auf den Körper hören ,der sagt es Dir schon wenn er eine Pause braucht.


----------



## -OX- (14. Mai 2010)

@ecols und andere die sich mit der Thematik etwas auskennen.

wäre es nicht mal nett ein PDF mit Basic´s für die Trialer (hier) zusammen zu stellen.

also Übungen zum Aufwärmen (mit  Piktogrammen)
und Übungen Generell 

Grüßle


----------



## tha_joe (14. Mai 2010)

Da muss das Rad ja nicht zweimal erfunden werden...siehe HIER...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

